# Swedish: ansvar och ansvarighet



## chachacha

Hej allihop!


Kan du hjälpa mig med att förklara skillnader mellan ansvar och ansvarighet? Det är ofta att jag använder dem fel. Tack!


----------



## DerFrosch

Hej igen!

Det är en bra fråga, jag var själv tvungen att tänka efter en stund. 

Man kan börja med att konstatera att _ansvar _är betydligt vanligare. Så om du tvekar inför vilket av orden du ska använda är det sällan fel att använda _ansvar_. Det gäller speciellt i talat språk, där det sällan finns anledning att säga _ansvarighet_.

Orden ligger väldigt nära varandra i betydelse. _Ansvarighet _kommer ju från adjektivet _ansvarig_, som i sin tur betyder "som har ansvar". Om man tittar på hur orden används skulle jag ändå säga att _ansvarighet _ligger närmare engelskans "_accountability" (_som aldrig bör översättas med _ansvar_) eller svenskans _ansvarsskyldighet_. Det betonas att om något går snett så måste någon ta konsekvenserna för det. Medan _ansvar _kan användas i vardagliga sammanhang ("Disken är ditt ansvar i kväll!"="You're responsible for the dishes tonight!") hörs _ansvarighet _ofta i politiska sammanhang ("Transparens och ansvarighet är viktigt i en demokrati"="Transparency and accountability are important in a democracy").


----------



## chachacha

Tackar tackar. Jag måste läsa det flera gånger innan jag begriper nyansen. Vad intressant är svenska. Det finns många ord som betyder likadana meningar (åtminstone för mig) men ändå ligger nyanser i orden.


----------



## chachacha

En fråga till om ditt exempel:

'Transparens och ansvarighet är viktigt i en demokrati.'- I den här meningen bör man använda 'viktigt' eller?

Har jag tänkt fel på det: 'Transparens och ansvarighet är viktiga i en demokrati.' (Blir det inte substantivet 'transparens och ansvarighet' tillsammans en plural så man använder 'viktiga'?) 

En annan tanke är det: 'Transparens och ansvarighet är viktig i en demokrati.' (För att antingen transparens eller ansvarighet är ett en-ord bör jag använder 'viktig' istället?)



I hope i made myself clear


----------



## DerFrosch

Jag kan absolut förstå att du tycker att det vore mer logiskt att säga "Transparens och ansvarighet är viktig*a*". Man säger ju "Tröjan och skjortan är genomblöt*a*" och inte "genomblöt". Likaså ska det vara "Daniel och Alice är duktig*a* i skolan". Skillnaden i de här nya exemplen är att "tröjan", "skjortan", "Daniel" och "Alice" alla syftar på något specifikt - man tänker på en särskild tröja, inte på tröjor i allmänhet. Det här är viktigt av den anledningen att *om substantiven syftar på något specifikt* så ska adjektivet stå i pluralform, men *om det inte gör det* ska adjektivet stå i neutrum (-t-form). Ett annat sätt att förklara det är att adjektivet måste stå i neutrum om det är omöjligt att tänka sig en pluralform av substantiven (det går inte att säga "transparenser" eller "ansvarigheter"). 

Andra exempel:

"Choklad och godis är gott."
"Japanska och kinesiska är svårt att lära sig i vuxen ålder."
"Bergklättring och djuphavsdykning är farligt om man är oerfaren."

Det är svårt att förklara _varför _det är på det här sättet. Det är inget som man tänker på som modersmålstalare.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Norsk og svensk er ganske like, og selv om man må være forsiktig, har ofte et ordpar paralell betydning.
På norsk betyr *ansvar* en forpliktelse, *ansvarlig* er en person som har påtatt seg eller er pålagt et ansvar, mens *ansvarlighet* er en personlig egenskap som medfører at personen handler på en ansvarlig måte, for eksempel kjører bil slik at han unngår farlige situasjoner, eller lignende.


----------



## DerFrosch

På svenska används _ansvarighet _sällan när man syftar på en personlig egenskap, det låter t.ex. onaturligt att säga att någon "_visar ansvarighet_", istället säger vi hellre "_visa ansvar_". Så kanske finns det en viss skillnad i bruket av *ansvarighet *och *ansvarlighet*.

För att beskriva någon som beter sig på ett ansvarigt sätt har vi också ordet *ansvarsfullhet*. Jag vet inte om ni har något liknande i norskan?


----------



## Ben Jamin

DerFrosch said:


> På svenska används _ansvarighet _sällan när man syftar på en personlig egenskap, det låter t.ex. onaturligt att säga att någon "_visar ansvarighet_", istället säger vi hellre "_visa ansvar_". Så kanske finns det en viss skillnad i bruket av *ansvarighet *och *ansvarlighet*.
> 
> För att beskriva någon som beter sig på ett ansvarigt sätt har vi också ordet *ansvarsfullhet*. Jag vet inte om ni har något liknande i norskan?


Det er faktisk ganske likt i norsk. Ordet *ansvarlighet *brukes praktisk talt ikke i dagligtale, bare i skriftspråk (eller skriftspråksaktig tale), hovedsaklig i lister av egenskaper som man forventer personer i visse stillinger skal ha.


----------



## bicontinental

DerFrosch said:


> Andra exempel:
> 
> "Choklad och godis är gott."
> "Japanska och kinesiska är svårt att lära sig i vuxen ålder."
> "Bergklättring och djuphavsdykning är farligt om man är oerfaren."
> 
> Det är svårt att förklara _varför _det är på det här sättet. Det är inget som man tänker på som modersmålstalare.



… excellent explanations above ...

Hi chachacha,

I don’t know if I can offer an explanation as to why this is the way it is in the Scandinavian languages, but in reference to something “specific”, as explained by DerFrosch, I might add that it depends if the intended message is referring to a concept, an idea vs. something more factual.
In the examples with the clothing items and the students… these are tangible objects…(grammatically the subjects of the sentences, of course ).  We want to point out that the shirts themselves are soaked rather than address something about the concept of soaked shirts...as in “it’s uncomfortable wearing soaked shirts”, where we may use a construction with a dummy subject before the gerund, _wearing_. There is a semantic difference, albeit subtle, between the two. In the original example the intended meaning of the sentence is that “_the concept/the idea_ _of having_ transparency and accountability is something important”, and *not* that “_transparency itself_ is important.” (In case of the latter you could say, “_Transparens och ansvarighet är viktig*a *_*faktorer* …för vår framgång etc etc.” )

You can typically rewrite these sentences using a dummy subject: (Please refer to the examples in post # 5 above)
_It is_ important to have....det är viktigt med/att ha transparens etc. 
_It is_ nice…Det är gott med choklad och godis
_It is difficult_ to learn Japanese etc. (it is not the languages themselves that are difficult)
Bic.


----------



## chachacha

Hej tack för allas råd. 

I think I have a better clue now. It is very subtle and I will need a lot of practice before I can express it freely. I breaks often when I start speaking Swedish because of grammatical issues.


----------

